# Nice steel rolling workbench $99 or less



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rolling work bench-WS-MWB-3D at The Home Depot , If you can still find one these are sweeeeet, Use a Harbor Freight or Lowes coupon to either get 20% or 10% off. These are very heavy and very well made. I bought 2 and will post a few pics later if I can find my camera I know it showns $199 but trust me they are being clearanced out almost everywhere, just make sure you ask for the correct price of $99


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Jan 24, 2012)

144 pounds !!!!!!

Nice!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yup,Not a lightweight bench by anymeans


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

P/U 2 Today in Acworth Ga. for $79 a piece w the 20% off Harbor Freight coupon. If your in need of a very good lockable rolling steel wood topped table that adjustable in height, then better hurry as these are flyin out the doors.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump cause these are great worktables for the money and going fast


----------

